

Larry Page's University of Michigan commencement address - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/larry-pages-university-of-michigan.html

======
maxer
and i thought he would have been good at public speaking

~~~
bemmu
Instead he turns out to be great at it.

